# World Super Bikes



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

been thinking of heading over to donnington of the world super bikes, 31st March – 1st April 07 any body got any advice?? anybody been?? i was thinking of getting the pit walk tickets are they worth it?? any advice welcome! :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Have been most years to the MotoGP and British Superbikes, obviously not WSB as they haven't been to Donnington for the past few years.
Facilities at Donnington are not that great, although they are supposed to be improving and the traffic is usually terrible on the way in and out.
Always enjoyed going though as there are some good veiwing spots and the racing is usually great, also helps that I only a few miles away  

If it's possible to go to the MotoGP they have the Day Of Champions on the Thursday before to make it a 4 day event.

Darren


----------



## David_S (Feb 10, 2007)

the moto gp is a good event to go to-- if you are not bothered about the actual races on the sunday, the practice on the friday and qualifying on the saturday are just as good, for a good look at the bikes and riders etc. also plenty of cheap clothing to buy at a decent price. and not overcrowded.


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

If you camp be preperared for pissed up 3am burnouts and people with bikes still under warranty hitting the kill switch on and off with the throttle pinned. Funny to start off with, gets on your **** after a while...


----------

